# Hives? Hand-Foot-Mouth??



## sweetred (Dec 9, 2003)

My 17 mo old ds started to get a rash Mon. morning -- flat red circles on his legs, arms, hands and feet. They seemed to spread and cluster together by Tues. Parts of his legs were actually more red from the rash than white (or normal). The dr. at first said it was hand foot mouth (HFM) disease. After a day or so it just kept spreading and everything I read about HFM didn't seem to be the same as my ds symptoms. Now, the dr. said he has hives and that it was probably a reaction the the HFM. He doesn't seem bothered by the rash and is in good spirits. He is sleeping a lot during the day - 2 naps both 2+ hours long, but I have to pretty much be nursing him the whole time. Same at night, he wants to suckle. Anyway, the rash seems a little discolored in the middle areas. He has been taking Benadryl for over a day and it doesn't seem to be getting any better. It is staying the same. Any thoughts on what this could be? He didn't eat anything new last week. We were around a lot of other kids and outside a lot, but that is about it. My husband is also painting a room in our house. Thanks! Sweetred


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

My baby had hives for about 6 weeks at 4 months old. I tried eliminating all kinds of things but from most of the current literature on them it can be almost impossible to determine the cause. One theory is that they can come from an allergic type generalized systemic reaction to a virus. Eventually they went away after about 6 weeks, I think for him it might have been lavender in my shower soap that was bothering him since they would flare up after he would eat, but not every day.


----------



## Annais (Jul 26, 2002)

My dd had HFM and had a rash ALL over her body. It lasted about 4-5 days and did "migrate" -- it actually started out on her midsection and traveled to her arms, legs, diaper area, and of course her hands and her feet.
I hope your ds is feeling better soon!


----------

